# Laufradsatz Ritchey Girder OCR 26 Zoll 32-loch, V-Brake/Disc 6-loch, 8,9,10-fach



## Soulbiker71 (19. April 2013)

Der Laufradsatz ist neu und unbenutzt. Er war als Reserve-Satz gedacht wurde aber nie verwendet.
Der Laufradsatz ist V-Brake und 6-loch Disc kompatibel.
Naben: Richtey Pro 32-loch,  6-loch Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Felgen: Richtey Girder SC OCR 32-loch
Shimano/Sram 8,9,10-fach kompatibel.
Felgenband: Velox Fond de Jante
Skraxle 9mm 100mm Schnellspanner(QR) vorne, 10mm 135mm Schnellspanner(QR) hinten

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190827800473?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Colonelkurama (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiß ist jetzt schon 6 Jahre her, aber ist der noch verfügbar? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

